# Paph rothschildianum 'Drogon'



## paphioland (Apr 10, 2016)

6.7 dorsal, ns 31, 2.4 petal width. 5 flowers


----------



## cattmad (Apr 10, 2016)

That's killer ken, what's the breeding


----------



## paphioland (Apr 10, 2016)

Oz 
Mighty X Red Baron


----------



## paphioland (Apr 10, 2016)

How do you make the photo embed


----------



## cattmad (Apr 10, 2016)

From flicker idk, but when on photoshop you copy the embed link and paste, it does the rest


----------



## cattmad (Apr 10, 2016)

That is really nice, petals are so wide. I hope you got something nice to breed it with


----------



## eggshells (Apr 10, 2016)

paphioland said:


> How do you make the photo embed



Click the arrow on the bottom right. Then BB Code. Copy paste the code here.

Mighty fine clone.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 10, 2016)

That is one happy looking plant... The owner too I guess.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 10, 2016)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2016)

beautiful.
Is that from TON? (they posted a roth "Black Widow" recently - Bion X MM)


----------



## paphioland (Apr 10, 2016)

No it is orchid zone breeding.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2016)

I hope the same cultivar name doesnt cause too much confusion (esp if both used for breeding)


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## chrismende (Apr 11, 2016)

Great plant! I was just at OZ today and John was measuring a group of roths...
Wish I had lots bucks right now!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice one.

You didn't cut the spike for the bouquet?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2016)

Now that's one beefy roth. A clonal name adjustment, 'Ken's Black Widow' 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2016)

That is really great. Super wide petals...


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2016)

chrismende said:


> Great plant! I was just at OZ today and John was measuring a group of roths...
> Wish I had lots bucks right now!



Cant wait.to see more this season....


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 11, 2016)

Majestic looking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2016)

Very lovely.


----------



## cattmad (Apr 11, 2016)

Ken, have you seen others from this cross, has it been consistantly Good like the wide horizon x Red Baron cross?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2016)

Great shape!


----------



## paphioland (Apr 12, 2016)

cattmad said:


> Ken, have you seen others from this cross, has it been consistantly Good like the wide horizon x Red Baron cross?




I think this is a very good one


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## paphioland (Apr 13, 2016)

Changed the clonal name. Don't want to confuse people.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Amazing all around.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 13, 2016)

Amazing roth! Wow! So healthy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2016)

paphioland said:


> Changed the clonal name. Don't want to confuse people.



Great idea. Its a wonderful roth!


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 14, 2016)

Dracarys!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 14, 2016)

I like the third photo the best


----------

